# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  The Worst Songs Ever

## Cuchculan

Come on folks. Post what you consider to be the worst songs ever.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan

I hate this fucken version of this song.

----------


## Cuchculan

Said it before and I'll say it again, if you are Irish and from Dublin, don't try hip hop or rap. You can't do it. Sound like idiots.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Literally anything by Justin Bieber. And a lot of Miley Cyrus songs. A whole lot.

----------


## fetisha

most rap and heavy metal songs

----------


## Otherside

> Literally anything by Justin Bieber. And a lot of Miley Cyrus songs. A whole lot.



Beat me to it.  :Tongue: 

I find this one particularly annoying. 





Also this one by Avril Lavinge for the fact that it assaults your eardrums. I currently have it set as an alarm clock. It did used to work perfectly, and I'd leap out of bed as soon as it went off to turn the damn thing off. I'm unfortunately getting used to it though and not getting out of bed as quickly. Possibly should change the alarm to another annoying song. Justin Bieber would probably do.

----------


## fetisha

> Literally anything by Justin Bieber. And a lot of Miley Cyrus songs. A whole lot.



I just realized Justin got famous after Michael Jackson died mehh bring MJ back!!!!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

@Otherside
 Yeah Avrile Lavigne is...strangely annoying as fuq to me. She reminds me of Alanis Morissette. Especially the "Complicated" song. It's about all her righteous indignation. About having been done wrong. And I get it.....music can be an outlet for the wrongs in your life. There's nothing wrong with that. It's just...her songs and Alanis' songs have this annoying sing-songy thing going on that I can stand, and....they're too much pop, they're too top 40 for me, I hate most of that ****. But, that's just me lol.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> I just realized Justin got famous after Michael Jackson died mehh bring MJ back!!!!



MJ could sing. He was an awesome vocalist. To borrow a line from Eddie Murphy, he wasn't the most masculine guy in the world. But he could sing. I'm old enough to remember when you couldn't get tickets to his concerts. No matter how much money you had, you couldn't get tickets. I was friends in junior hs and hs with women that just went absolutely insane over him lol, they just lost their minds.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Worst song ever....
Hmmmm....

----------


## JamieWAgain

Most people probably love this song.
I don't.

----------


## Cuchculan

Why do I hate this song? Apart from the fact that it is crap? It kept one of the best songs of the 80's from making number 1 in the UK charts. Yes. This idiot, who is not even from Italy got to number 1 and kept Vienna by Ultravox from reaching the top slot. Vienna is a classic piece of music and one of the best videos ever made. To think a shite song like this one could stop it been the top song. That alone is enough to make me hate this song.

----------


## Sagan

> Beat me to it. 
> 
> Also this one by Avril Lavinge for the fact that it assaults your eardrums. I currently have it set as an alarm clock. It did used to work perfectly, and I'd leap out of bed as soon as it went off to turn the damn thing off. I'm unfortunately getting used to it though and not getting out of bed as quickly. Possibly should change the alarm to another annoying song. Justin Bieber would probably do.



That's not Avril. Avril Lavinge died in 2012. That is a clone.

----------


## Otherside

> That's not Avril. Avril Lavinge died in 2012. That is a clone.



Well Hello Kitty is a different style from her earlier songs. Quite liked some of that. Complecated, Sk8r Boy.

Seriously though, if Avril Lavinge died though, that's one hell of an identity theft. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sagan

> Well Hello Kitty is a different style from her earlier songs. Quite liked some of that. Complecated, Sk8r Boy.
> 
> Seriously though, if Avril Lavinge died though, that's one hell of an identity theft. 
> 
> Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk



I'm just playing. There is a huge conspiracy on the internet that Avril died and was replaced with a clone in the mid 2010's 

https://www.google.com/search?biw=1600&bih=783&q=avril+lavigne+died&oq=av  ril+lavigne+died&gs_l=psy-ab.3...37152.38334.0.38529.6.6.0.0.0.0.186.920.0j6  .6.0....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.5.770...0.ChudBetJqk4


https://www.google.com/search?q=avri...ih=783#imgrc=_

----------


## Otherside

> I'm just playing. There is a huge conspiracy on the internet that Avril died and was replaced with a clone in the mid 2010's 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?biw=16....0.ChudBetJqk4



Yeah I know.  :Razz:  Although conspiracy theories seem to be a popular topic of discussion on this forum at the moment for some reason. I have heard of that conspiracy theory though. 

Still it would explain why Hello Kitty exists. Avril Lavinge died and was replaced by someone who was tone deaf.

----------


## Sagan

Yes! in fact by Melissa Vandella!! 

Ok I kid. there is no conspiracy I will admit I liked Avril's earlier songs. Like Complicated and With you. or something like that. I had a teen crush on her. But people change over the years. SHe went from a sort of tomboy rocker, to a pop star.

----------


## Skippy

worst song? just about everyhing modern. feels like after the 80s music started goin to shit. too media controlled i guess. now music is only for these people in record companies as well, all corporate.
nobody really plays instruments or writes music anymore for most of any real part. just down to media/consumer crap.

----------


## Cuchculan

We kind of touched on this the other evening in chat 
@Skippy
 I think music was good up to a certain year. Then it all went to the dogs. For me the rave scene and boy bands and girl bands just about killed music off. I still love to listen to the late 70's and early 80's music. Be it punk or ska music or even some mod music. 

If I look around today I struggle to find many good singers out there. Paul Weller I love to listen to. He was the front man with The Jam and The Style Council, before going solo. Still putting out some amazing music. The Red Hot Chilli Peppers I love as well. Their last album, the getaway was a bit different. At least they are writing and recording the own songs. Jack Johnson is another one I like. Though not heard anything new from him in a long time. As you can see I don't stick to one style of music. If something is good I will give it a go. If I take to it, it will always be here with me. But most of what I listen to is old music. Music like you won't find today. Back from the late 60's through part of the 70's. Real singer / song writers. The one thing that is lacking in the chats today. You want a real singer / song writer, you have to go to some underground club today. The money is been pumped into all the fabricated BS music. I still live in hope that real music will return one day. To clean up this mess of a music world we are currently living in.

----------


## Skippy

> We kind of touched on this the other evening in chat @Skippy I think music was good up to a certain year. Then it all went to the dogs. For me the rave scene and boy bands and girl bands just about killed music off. I still love to listen to the late 70's and early 80's music. Be it punk or ska music or even some mod music. 
> 
> If I look around today I struggle to find many good singers out there. Paul Weller I love to listen to. He was the front man with The Jam and The Style Council, before going solo. Still putting out some amazing music. The Red Hot Chilli Peppers I love as well. Their last album, the getaway was a bit different. At least they are writing and recording the own songs. Jack Johnson is another one I like. Though not heard anything new from him in a long time. As you can see I don't stick to one style of music. If something is good I will give it a go. If I take to it, it will always be here with me. But most of what I listen to is old music. Music like you won't find today. Back from the late 60's through part of the 70's. Real singer / song writers. The one thing that is lacking in the chats today. You want a real singer / song writer, you have to go to some underground club today. The money is been pumped into all the fabricated BS music. I still live in hope that real music will return one day. To clean up this mess of a music world we are currently living in.




Yes indeed i hear ya!  I love all the ol music from the oldest songs i sing from as early as 1860s to 80s stuff! 
I wanna bring real accoustic music back.  What's even worse is does anyone really know how to play a guitar anymore? 
In the 20s and 30s especially  n such you found these unearthly performers that absolutely mastered the instruments.  They were who i learned from.  These days its the "typical douchebag with the guitar" who just strums and sings and needs backup cuz they only do rhythm OR lead never both at once (when on tour i had to explain the concept to many) .  I need no such thing and am the only one who scratch picks the guitar properly the way i do.  Its sad and bothers me cuz before long,  fingerstyles and such techniques will be lost; they getting worse and lazier  with each new generation.  Music has no feeling as well today.  Its so depressing

----------

